# roller trap size?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am getting close to finishing my kit/loft. I need to know how small I can make the trap openings.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

8 inches high by 5 inches wide is good start


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne I have one lofe that I used a 4" hole saw to make the trap opening and homer go right in.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

my racer and tippler hole is 4" wide by 5-7 high. my trap is a modify belgian trap i have a picture in my album.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The stalls of my traps are 4.5 inches wide by 9.5 inches tall.


----------

